
Equinix to Acquire Bare Metal Leader Packet - mwilcox
https://www.equinix.com/newsroom/press-releases/pr/123868/Equinix-to-Acquire-Bare-Metal-Leader-Packet/
======
mtmail
thread discussing the packet.com blog post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22044465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22044465)

